# Wonderstruck dupe



## Mommysoaper (Aug 5, 2013)

Does anyone know of any FO companies that carry a dupe of the Taylor Swift Wonderstruck scent?  I have a niece that loves the scent and would like some soap with the scent.  Thanks!


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 5, 2013)

1 review and it's good.. but who knows who left it. LOL Prices are cheap so not sure if I trust. Maybe get the smallest.
http://www.exoticfragrances.com/product-p/1002.htm

here is another  http://www.perfumeoils.com/products/Wonderstruck_Taylor_Swift_type_women_-1339-2.html

I see it on amazon too but it's hit and miss


----------



## Moody Glenn (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello! Here is another supplier and link: http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/203556#!tab1

I am not sure how it is but worth a look.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 6, 2013)

I would be cautios of some of these vendors...the 1st offers essential oils, but they have all been diluted...the second I believe is the same...there's no mention if it is soap safe... www.fragranceoilfinder.com you might find it there. I would probably try save on scents, but use melt & pour soap base.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------

